# pay per view purchases



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Is there a way to not have the pay per view movies purchased on the menu so that my wife wont know about the movies I viewed?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Welcome Pwhip, the only way to clear the PPV purchases is to connect the phone line and let the PPV info download and pay for them on the bill, or you could always get a new card


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Steve is right. The only way the menu clears is when the purchases are downloaded. You could try to call the satellite company and have them schedule a download.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

If you order a pay-per-view with your remote, they will stay in your purchase history, even when they are downloaded. The only way to remove them would be to actually order, like, twenty more and have it bump the purchase-in-question off the list... Also, if you call the company and have a rep order the movie for you, it won't show up on the receiver's purchase history at all, but it will show up on the bill, but there is a five dollar order-by-phone fee, however.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

How many wives actually know how to check them let alone actually checking them? The PPVs clear my receivers after they are downloaded to E* which doesn't take very long since I rarely order one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

Quite a few, I'm sure. My wife knows how to operate my 501 as well as I do.


----------

